# Logitech G19 spinnt



## florben (13. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, meine Logitech G19 spinnt. Ab und zu Geht der Bildschirm an und aus ( wie ein Blinklicht ^^). Erst wenn ich den Netzstecker zihe und wieder einstecke funktioniert wieder alles?  Ist das Problem bekannt ? Software fehler ?


danke schonmal


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. September 2011)

Hab die g19 jetzt seit gut 6 Monaten im Einsatz, aber sowas ist noch nie passiert!
Vielleicht ein Wackler im NT der g19?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

Ja aber dennoch nimm mal die Treiber der Logitech runter und mach sie nach einem neu Start ganz neu drauf! Weil ich hatte da auch mal Probleme mit meiner älteren G15!


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. September 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja aber dennoch nimm mal die Treiber der Logitech runter und mach sie nach einem neu Start ganz neu drauf! Weil ich hatte da auch mal Probleme mit meiner älteren G15!


 
Mit der G15 hatte ich das auch oft, nur bei den Treibern, die auf der CD dabei waren, hatte ich nie Probleme.
Jeder neuere Treiber verursachte sporadisch die Abschaltung der G15. Teils musste ich sie sogar an einen anderen USB klemmen, damit sie wieder funktionierte.

Bei meiner G19 habe ich auch den Treiber installiert, der auf derer CD mit dabei war. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probs.


----------



## florben (15. September 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja aber dennoch nimm mal die Treiber der Logitech runter und mach sie nach einem neu Start ganz neu drauf! Weil ich hatte da auch mal Probleme mit meiner älteren G15!


 
hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal probiert. Aber nichts hilft.


----------



## florben (15. September 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja aber dennoch nimm mal die Treiber der Logitech runter und mach sie nach einem neu Start ganz neu drauf! Weil ich hatte da auch mal Probleme mit meiner älteren G15!



hab ich schon probiert. aber ab und zu taucht das Problem auf.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. September 2011)

Ich hatte das auch erst mit meiner G19, seit dem neuen Treiber läuft die wieder normal. Schau mal welchen du hast, ob 32 oder 64 bit


----------



## florben (15. September 2011)

so hab mir jetzt mal den 64 bit treiber geladen. mal schauen ob es jetzt besser wird ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. September 2011)

Und wie schauts aus, läuft jetzt besser mit dem neuen Treiber


----------



## Per4mance (16. September 2011)

wie alt is den deine G19? wenn sie neu ist kanns nen hardwarefehler sein.



mein display der G19 kackt immer ab wenn ich den rechner ausm standby hole. da isses zwar unter strom aber kompl. schwarz. muss da jedesmal ab und anstecken (usb) das das display wieder geht... scheint so als ob es sich nachm standby nicht richtig inizialisiert.


----------



## florben (16. September 2011)

die G19 ist knapp 1 Jahr alt. Der neue treiber hat leider nichts gebracht. Hab sie aber gerade an nem anderen PC getestet. Da hat sie die gleichen Problemme. Muss also ander G10 an sich liegen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. September 2011)

florben schrieb:


> die G19 ist knapp 1 Jahr alt. Der neue treiber hat leider nichts gebracht. Hab sie aber gerade an nem anderen PC getestet. Da hat sie die gleichen Problemme. Muss also ander G10 an sich liegen.


 
Das ist natürlich blöd,...


----------



## florben (16. September 2011)

Problem warscheinlich gefunden ^^ Liegt am kabbel,  sobald man die Tasten etwas fester anschlägt  tritt das Problem auf. Jetzt bekomm ich ein neues Anschlusskabel zugesendet. Mal schauen obs dan klappt.


----------



## Own3r (17. September 2011)

Ich hoffe das ein neues Anschlusskabel das Problem lösen kann. Sonst wird nur eine neue Tastatur helfen. Eigentlich tauscht Logitech direkt die Tastatur aus.


----------



## florben (20. September 2011)

Anschlusskabel hab ich getauscht ^^ G19 funktioniert wieder perfekt


----------

